# HELP ! Tous mes achats (films) disparus de l'Apple TV



## Sylvie1979 (15 Avril 2014)

HELP PLEASE

Ce matin, en voulant mettre un dessin animé à mon fils, acheté sur l'APPLE TV comme toujours, je constate que tous mes films achetés ont disparus !
J'ai un message sur fond noir me disant "Vous n'avez effectué aucun achat"

Aaahhh ! C'est quoi ça ?!!

J'avais une vingtaine d'achats, quasi que des dessins animés pour mon fils qu'il regarde en boucle et je suis dégoûtée, plus rien !

J'ai redémarrer 2 l'APPle TV, rien !
J'ai vérifié mes achats musique sur iTunes, eux, par contre, sont toujours là...

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il se passe ? Aurait déjà vécu situation similaire ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2014)

Dans iTunes tu as une rubrique achat dans le menu sur la droite. Est-ce que tu vois tes films dedans ?


----------



## Sylvie1979 (15 Avril 2014)

Je ne suis pas chez moi pour l'instant, je regarderai à mon retour ce soir. Mais sinon, j'ai déjà remarqué des incohérences entre iTunes et l'Apple TV. Par exemple, j'ai déjà remarqué que les films que j'achète sur le store de l'Apple TV n'apparaissent pas automatiquement dans mon iTunes. Ou alors, je ne sais pas OU chercher... 

Est-ce peut-être en rapport avec iCloud ?

Je reviens de toute manière ce soir après des vérifications complémentaires


----------



## Sylvie1979 (15 Avril 2014)

ET bien voilà, une fois rentrée, j'ai allumé à nouveau l'APPLE TV et là, surprise, tout est revenu !!

:rose::rose: Vraiment désolée pour le dérangement.

Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il s'est passé mais la prochaine fois, j'attendrai au moins 24H avant de venir crier au secours.

Merci quand même à Gwen pour ta réaction rapide.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2014)

Bah, l'imprtant c'est que maintenant ça marche.


----------

